# Superdrive not recognized/supported.



## dane.van (Mar 15, 2005)

Ok, lets get this out of the way: I'm running Mac OS 10.3.8 on my Powermac G5, with a "HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GWA-4082B" Superdrive in it. 

Initially, Itunes would not recognize this drive as a burner, and when attempting to burn a disc it gives me the notice "disc burner or software not found" When going into itunes preferences I get the message "No supported Disc burners found" beside where it normally says which kind of burner I have.

So i figured I'd see if it was the burner, or itunes that was giving me the problem. I put in a blank CD-R disc, and when the window popped up asking what to do with the blank CD i inserted, i chose to open Finder. It then spit out the disc and gave me the error message

_The disc could not be used because the disc drive is not supported.  (Error code 0x80020025)_​
This is NOT the drive that originally came with the computer, but it WAS installed by an official apple dealer. I originally had issues with the system booting from CD, and one thing they tried was ordering a new superdrive for me and installing it. The drive also read's any normal cd's fine though.

Any idea's? I'm not too keen on sending it back again.

Mac OS 10.3.8 on my dual 1.8ghz Powermac G5, with a "HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GWA-4082B" Superdrive in it.


----------



## bobw (Mar 15, 2005)

I would send it back, otherwise, it's going to cost you $$.


----------



## TimR (Mar 15, 2005)

Sounds like an LG drive, right?? Good stuff, very quiet and very fast....have you installed patchburn??

http://www.patchburn.de/download.html

I have the GSA-4163B in my QS with 10.3.8, works great. When first installed, it was not recognized by the iApps, profiler said "not supported"...download and install this little piece of software, then give it a go...it will show up under profiler as "vendor supported" and you should be off.

Also, if you like the drive, you might want to send an e-mail off to LG asking them to write some code for the various burners they have, they are thinking of adding mac support I hear. A firmware updater at least would be agood start.

Let us know how it goes.

later
Tim


----------



## Octavarium (May 4, 2005)

I also get this error code when i try to put a blank cd into my iMac (G5 with Tiger). What do I have to do?


----------



## akmrail (May 5, 2005)

I was getting the same message after installing Tiger and trying to burn my first CD from iTunes.  Go to System Preferences, CD/DVD, and make sure that nothing says "open with finder".  Once I changed open CD to "open with iTunes" it opened and burned just fine.


----------



## frog_always (May 8, 2005)

Octavarium said:
			
		

> I also get this error code when i try to put a blank cd into my iMac (G5 with Tiger). What do I have to do?



I get the Same Error in Finder using a iMac G5 all Original Equipment in it.
When trying to burn a CD in Finder, Using Tiger's New Burn CD Folder Option.
Wonder What the problem could be?? I guess I'll have to call Applecare tomorrow.


----------



## Beener (May 8, 2005)

I am also having the same problems - I had no issues with the Super Drive before I installed Tiger on Friday. Now I get the not supported Error. I also installed the firmware flash for the drive as recommended by Apple. No luck. I am trying to burn a Power point presentation for tomorrow so the Itunes burning trick won't work. Any suggestions PLEASE PLEASE??????

Cheers
Beener


----------



## frog_always (May 8, 2005)

Hey Octavarium I think I found that problem.
There was a option when installing Toast that asks if you want to install a "contextual menu plugin" I went ahead and unchecked that option in Toast and restarted the Computer and now Finder burning works fine.


----------



## WPBoy (May 8, 2005)

FIX FOR TIGER USERS!

Insert a blank CD and chose "Open Finder" in the popup. let the error message (Error Code 0x80020025) sit on the screen while you open the Apple menu (Blue Apple in the upper left of screen). Select "Force Quit" chose Finder and Re-Launch Finder. Ok now eject the CD and re insert it, Problem solved Finder will now open the blank CD folder! 

Apple care says that the PowerBook is forgetting that it has a SuperDrive and if it continues just to go through the same process again . 
Apple says that there will be a patch soon though!


----------



## Beener (May 9, 2005)

Thanks frog!!!! That did the trick - a day to late but I had visions of having to buy a new superdrive - thank you thank you thank you! ::angel::


----------



## frog_always (May 9, 2005)

Beener said:
			
		

> Thanks frog!!!! That did the trick - a day to late but I had visions of having to buy a new superdrive - thank you thank you thank you! ::angel::



No Problem Beener. Glad I could Help.


----------



## delsoljb32 (May 10, 2005)

restart works nicely too


----------



## sjones318 (Apr 1, 2008)

Super fix!  Thanks a unch!


----------

